# Help with car stereo



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I need someone who knows all about car stereos and subs and stuff to be so kind to have a look at mine. In surrey or close to me. I have a 10 inch sub that just stopped working. All fuses look fine. I know nothing. Thanks*


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

is the amplifier light on?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

i would offer to help you out, but i don't live in surrey. so the most i will do, is just give you assistance through bca or you can e-mail me.

[email protected]


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*There is a red light on the front of the amp. My brother in law is going to take a look aat it this week, but I miss my sound now. All the other speakers are on and woring and I was told power is getting to the sub. Wold something called the capacitor be broken? Saw it online when I googled.*


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

what kind of amp? In can message my buddy he works for audio video and is a genious!

IMO, that means there is a ground issue, it is tripped the power shut off feature. alot of amps have these to stop it from being blowen, if there is power going in with no where to go ( incompleted ground) it will also do this.

I would try removing your ground wire, taking fine sand paper and cleaning the contact point. 

if power is getting to the sub, but transfring it, its an amp issue. check the ground for sure!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

if you had a cap ( capsator ) it would be a tube, with two wires coming out of it... it works like a second battery, if that is the case, you will want a pro to fix it. I have heard of caps blowing the trunk apart when they short out.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

do you have a multi meter. if so, i can walk you through it and troubleshoot relatively quick


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*amp is like 18 years old 4 channel but I had it fixed by a professional 4 years ago for $60. It was also made into a 2 channe from what I was told. Should of just bought a new one from Clarence for $85 back then. The sub is a kenwood from Clarence (BCAquaria). The box is just a regular box. Was working all fine. Thought my kid kicked something but all looks hooked up. I was going to go to Audio Video today but they have closed shop here. I used to know a guy that managed the Burnaby store. I can take pictures if that helps. One day I will look into getting more then just 1 10" sub.*


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

so is it just the sub that's not working ? If so check the wire on the back of the sub box . Can you get at the speaker itself? If you can place you thumb and index figure on the small center portion of the speaker and apply just enough pressure to make it move in and then release it .it should have free movement in and out. If not its fried or has grit between the magnetized steal shaft and the copper wrapped cylinder that slides up and down it moving the speaker cone to create sound waves...or some crock n bull like that.
you could check it as well by using a 9 volt battery and blip ( quick contact on,off ) the sub speaker with a couple pieces of wire ...this will cause a sharp snapping sound and move the speaker cone unless there is a break in the wire ....if you don't have a multimeter that is.


----------



## sweetlowride (Oct 27, 2011)

If theres a red light on the amp now it means its in protection mode, Usually due to a fried sub with melted voicecoil. Or if youre lucky one of the wires has shorted out, Could be as easy as the speaker wires touching together(you did say your kid kicked someting). Unhook the sub from the amp and turn the key off and on and see if the red light turns off, Most amps will have a red light for protection and green for power on. 

Did it do anything unusual just before it shut off? did you smell anything burning or melting? If the voicecoil melts you can smell it fairly easily. With everything off try lightly pushing the sub in and out with your hand, If it feel like its binding and sounds scratchy it means the sub has melted the voicecoil inside and is toast.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ok I will try all these things soon. My work Christmas party is tonight so I am getting ready to go down town and have a great time tonight. I smelled nothing. A day before my sub wasn't working so I had a look at the back wires, one was off. I put them both back on better and all was fine. Then we were listening to music not as loud as I usually do when I am alone and it just stopped. All my other speakers are working. I had everything hooked up by a guy that does it on the side. I don't hav money to go back and see him so I was hoping to find a kind sole. I just wish Davefrombc knew about this like he does about computer, canning, baking and all his other knowledge. Plus Dave works for coffee and cookies.

Thanks again I will let you know what I find with all your tips.
And the sub is so easy to get to. I have to take it in and out when I pt my back seat in. I own a 2000 Dodge caravan.*


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jen are you still just the other side of the portmann?
I may be able to come out and have a look on tuesday....
it has been awhile since i did stereo installs but i think i could figure out what is wrong if it is easy....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to Hijack Jen's thread, but I want someone to troubleshoot my girlfriend's car stereo. I am willing to pay someone to look at it. Please PM me.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Hyjacker, but thats ok. I will try all this stuff maybe tomorrow if I am not to hung. If I fried another sub does that mean I need to get a better sub? Sorry Clarence.*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have a non powered Sony sub that came with my surround sound and hooked that up and it is working. I guess there must be something wrong with the sub itself. I didn't smell anything. The red light is now green on the amp. I guess I will need someone to look at the sub and see what is wrong with it. Can I keep this sub hooked up for now? Is there a difference between house subs and car subs?*

*And no I am in Newton now neat Costco.*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*So I am told that I should upgrade my 18 year old amp. Looking at these two that were sent to me by a guy that knows about subs and stuff.*

Alpine amp and 10 inch speaker

300W Pioneer Amp + 12" Exile Sub + Casing

*My budget is around $100*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I fixed my sub.*


----------

